

Microsoft reveals details of its Windows Store plan - Thibaut
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-16066351

======
AndrewDucker
I'd be happy with Microsoft's Windows Store if it wasn't the only way to get
Metro apps onto a user's PC. Being locked in to one provider, who will make
sure that each app is family friendly, fills me with horror.

~~~
freehunter
Has Microsoft said they would be the only provider of Metro apps? I thought I
heard something about sideloading, to allow corporations to distribute their
own, internal Metro apps.

------
dazbradbury
Already Posted: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3322320>

Link to Microsoft blog (source):
[http://blogs.msdn.com/b/windowsstore/archive/2011/12/06/anno...](http://blogs.msdn.com/b/windowsstore/archive/2011/12/06/announcing-
the-new-windows-store.aspx)

